# Update mysql/eject mysql from kde plasma



## for.ggame.playing (Jun 16, 2020)

Once I install kde plasma on my desktop, it uses mysql57. However I want to upgrade it to mysql 80 and "eject" the dependency it from kde plasma.
IF I do pkg remove -f mysql57 the system works fine as it is not used much, however when I try to install mysql80 it tries to "update" my packages and tries to install mysql57first and than it says conflict arises and system does not want to install mysql80


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2020)

You will need to build from ports if you want to deviate from the defaults. You can change the default MySQL version  in /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= mysql=8.0
```


----------



## for.ggame.playing (Jun 17, 2020)

what about mariadb? how can I migrate to there?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2020)

The same way.

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= mysql=10.4m
```
See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk


```
# Possible values: 5.5, 5.6, 5.7, 8.0, 5.5m, 10.1m, 10.2m, 10.3m, 10.4m, 5.5p, 5.6p, 5.7p, 5.6w
MYSQL_DEFAULT?=         5.7
```
No  letter is MySQL,  the _m_ versions  are MariaDB, the _p_ versions are Percona.


----------

